# Eyal's Progress Thread



## Namba (Mar 1, 2013)

I think it'd probably be a good idea to keep track of my own progress and get feedback while I'm doing so, so I'll start with my most recent submission. It's just a cover, but I'm trying to develop my own style and I attempted to infuse that in this particular song. I'm not the most technically proficient singer, but I'm hoping for now it gets the job done until I get better.

Anywho, I'll be posting more stuff as I go. Feedback and criticism, no matter how harsh, is very welcome. Think of this thread as one of those sketchbook threads you'd see in the Palette Town forum.


----------



## Kalmor (Mar 1, 2013)

That's really quite good so far. Well done. I don't really have anything to say other than that, maybe some of the others can pick up on some things.


----------



## Hewge (Mar 2, 2013)

I'm not a musician so I can't actually give any criticism. xP

But you got a damn fine voice. o.o


----------



## Namba (Mar 3, 2013)

Raptros said:


> That's really quite good so far. Well done. I don't really have anything to say other than that, maybe some of the others can pick up on some things.





Hewge said:


> I'm not a musician so I can't actually give any criticism. xP
> 
> But you got a damn fine voice. o.o



Well, thank you guys! ^^
I hope to have more up by either tomorrow or Monday.


----------



## Kalven (Mar 3, 2013)

Good set of lungs on ya! I don't really have much to say tbh, it's pretty swanky as it is - maybe try a guitar countermelody?? Whenever I do covers I generally but some sort of slant on it - like, swung or reggae feel - give that a go maybe?? It's always fun to experiment 

It'd be nice to hear an original too! Keep it up


----------



## Namba (Mar 20, 2013)

Did another cover 

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/10176404/

Just an instrumental.


----------



## Kalmor (Mar 20, 2013)

That swiping sound is really prominent in the recording, hopefully that'll be fixed once you get your new mic. Otherwise I don't know what else to say.


----------



## Namba (Mar 20, 2013)

Raptros said:


> That swiping sound is really prominent in the recording, hopefully that'll be fixed once you get your new mic. Otherwise I don't know what else to say.


I'm using cheaper strings than usual; it ain't the mic.


----------



## Demensa (Mar 21, 2013)

Eyal Flurry said:


> I'm using cheaper strings than usual; it ain't the mic.



It's possible the reverb is accentuating it a little as well.
I don't record my acoustic guitar, so I don't usually have to deal with that, but sometimes in live performances when the guitar is amplified extra loud, I become really self conscious of it.

As for straight up critique... I'm pretty bad at it.
Theres a few _tiny_ mistakes in the playing, none of which are particularly noticeable.  The tempo seems pretty consistent, maybe not 100% precisely accurate, but really good.

Overall, this is pretty awesome!


----------



## Namba (Mar 21, 2013)

Demensa said:


> It's possible the reverb is accentuating it a little as well.
> I don't record my acoustic guitar, so I don't usually have to deal with that, but sometimes in live performances when the guitar is amplified extra loud, I become really self conscious of it.
> 
> As for straight up critique... I'm pretty bad at it.
> ...


I didn't use a metronome or bother polishing it at all lol I just wanted to get something recorded really. I may do a better version with both guitar parts later once I get my new mic.

And honestly sometimes I practice with my acoustic guitar plugged in and with my headphones on so I can learn to control the noise a bit better. It sounds odd, but it helps to practice that way sometimes if you're going to play live.


----------



## Demensa (Mar 22, 2013)

Eyal Flurry said:


> I didn't use a metronome or bother polishing it at all lol I just wanted to get something recorded really. I may do a better version with both guitar parts later once I get my new mic.
> 
> And honestly sometimes I practice with my acoustic guitar plugged in and with my headphones on so I can learn to control the noise a bit better. It sounds odd, but it helps to practice that way sometimes if you're going to play live.



Hah, don't get me wrong, your playing is probably more consistent and accurate than mine by far! 

 I'll have to keep that in mind as well, about practicing with headphones. I don't think I've ever tried it!


----------



## Namba (Apr 11, 2013)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/10346065/

Some cover I threw together. I don't think I've really made much progress, but I'll let that be up to you.


----------



## Demensa (Apr 12, 2013)

This is by far my favourite cover by you.  Your vocals are great and your style suits the song remarkably well. 
I honestly think you've made a great deal of progress and I'm finding it difficult to think of any criticisms right now.


----------



## Namba (Apr 12, 2013)

Demensa said:


> This is by far my favourite cover by you.  Your vocals are great and your style suits the song remarkably well.
> I honestly think you've made a great deal of progress and I'm finding it difficult to think of any criticisms right now.


Man, I really appreciate that. It honestly seemed a bit cringe-worthy to me, but it's getting a good response (eight favorites on a single song, what???), so I guess it isn't as terrible as I thought it was. Still fun to record, though. I was pretty much trying to get used to my new mic.


----------



## Kalmor (Apr 12, 2013)

Eyal Flurry said:


> Man, I really appreciate that. It honestly seemed a bit cringe-worthy to me, but it's getting a good response (eight favorites on a single song, what???), so I guess it isn't as terrible as I thought it was. Still fun to record, though. I was pretty much trying to get used to my new mic.


I think the reason why you thought it was cringe worthy was because you were a little pitchy in places. I don't know how the original goes so I cannot judge if this is the way you're supposed to sing it or not. Still your best though, 8 favs? wow that's almost half what my entire gallery has.


----------



## Namba (Apr 12, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x7OmGwfSiYc

There's the original. I'll leave it up to you.


----------



## Kalmor (Apr 12, 2013)

Eyal Flurry said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x7OmGwfSiYc
> 
> There's the original. I'll leave it up to you.


Hmm. I think that's kinda hard to judge. I don't know if it's just the sound of your voice or an actual pitching issue.


----------



## Namba (Apr 12, 2013)

Raptros said:


> Hmm. I think that's kinda hard to judge. I don't know if it's just the sound of your voice or an actual pitching issue.



Both. I may just start doing instrumentals once I'm better at guitar; I really hate my voice.


----------



## Kalmor (Apr 12, 2013)

Eyal Flurry said:


> Both. I may just start doing instrumentals once I'm better at guitar; I really hate my voice.


Nah your vocals are great for someone who hasn't had professional training. Just need to iron out those little titbits. Nothing a little bit of warming up exercises beforehand can't solve.


----------



## Llamapotamus (Apr 13, 2013)

Eyal Flurry said:


> Both. I may just start doing instrumentals once I'm better at guitar; I really hate my voice.



Not so fast. That song is one of the reasons I like Chino so much. He can scream like fucking hell, but he also has good control and can be quiet and on key when he needs to. That said, I think you pulled off those vocals quite well. Like Raptros said earlier, it was a bit pitchy, but it didn't really detract from the overall performance much. So when I say you nearly sound as good as Chino, I mean it as a compliment.


----------



## Grimfang (Apr 14, 2013)

Dude, you have a nice voice. It seems like you're more focused on progress with guitar, which sounds a lot better than anything I can do, heh. But I really like that Deftones cover.

And now you've inspired me to pick up my guitar again today.


----------



## Namba (Apr 14, 2013)

Wow, thanks for all the kind words, guys!  I really didn't think this cover was anything special but from the response I've gotten for this cover I'm thinking I should start writing some more music and get back on my feet as a musician. You guys really are the best.

I had no idea so many people would like my voice and consider me a good guitarist :O


----------



## Python Blue (Apr 14, 2013)

You're welcome! You certainly have talent as both a guitarist and a singer!


----------



## Namba (Apr 22, 2013)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/10429193/

Practicing the two-handed technique. I've only been doing this sort of thing for a little while, but I'm hoping it'll sound better later on so I can use it for future songs.


----------



## Python Blue (Apr 22, 2013)

I'm guessing the two-handed technique is how you can strum so fast? XDD Some of the notes are off, but that's understandable, given how quickly you're playing.


----------



## Namba (Apr 22, 2013)

Python Blue said:


> I'm guessing the two-handed technique is how you can strum so fast? XDD Some of the notes are off, but that's understandable, given how quickly you're playing.



Yeah, I fucked up quite a few times in this, but like I said, just practice. I'm hoping to polish my sound in the next few weeks and learn some more stuff. I want it to sound PERFECT. If anyone has any advice on tapping, that'd be awesome.


----------



## Demensa (Apr 23, 2013)

Eyal Flurry said:


> Yeah, I fucked up quite a few times in this, but like I said, just practice. I'm hoping to polish my sound in the next few weeks and learn some more stuff. I want it to sound PERFECT. If anyone has any advice on tapping, that'd be awesome.



This sounds great so far. Just keep practicing and tap those note as hard as you can.
That's my only advice.


----------

